# Anschluß/Inbetriebnahme eines EPS-Center-Vortex C80



## leanna4444 (12. Aug. 2007)

Brauche mal Euere Hilfe 
Mein Teich ist 50.000 Liter groß.Habe einen neuen EPS-Center-Vortex C80 gekauft. Allerdings gibt es laut Händler keine Anleitung für das Anschließen. (Der Händler hat seinen Sitz leider nicht vor Ort.)
Es sind zwar Anschlußteile dabei, aber man kann nicht sehen, wie die ineinandergesteckt werden sollen. Es paßt auf alle Fälle nicht.Egal wierum ich diese ineinander stecke. Der Filter hat zwei Einläufe und einen Auslauf oben.
Wer hat evtl. einen solchen Filter oder weiß, wie man die Pumpen an den Filter anschliessen kann? Wäre super dankbar für jede Hilfe.
Welchen Kleber nimmt man am besten zum Verkleben dieser Teile? Sollte man doch verkleben oder?:? 
Werde noch versuchen ein Foto zu verkleinern (falls ich es hinbekomme). Setze es dann noch rein .

Schönes Restwochenende noch!!

Gruß, Anna


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Anschluß/Inbetriebnahme eines EPS-Center-Vortex C80*

Hallo Anna,

ich hab zwar so einen Filter noch nicht in Betrieb genommen, doch ist es schon sehr wunderlich, das die Rohre und Fittinge nicht passen.
Ein Foto hierzu wäre wirklich hilfreich.  

Zum Kleben gibt es Tangit Kleber. Vorher aber unbedingt mit dem entsprechenden PVC Reiniger säubern. Gibts auch von Tangit.


----------



## Armin (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Anschluß/Inbetriebnahme eines EPS-Center-Vortex C80*

Ahoi,

wenn der Filter gepumpt ist, mußt du Reduktionen dazu kaufen. Von DN 110 auf 63 und dann auf 1 1/4 Zoll oder so, je nachdem welchen Durchmesser dein Schlauch hat von der Pumpe.

Der Filter hat einen Ein.-u.Ausgang in DN 110 und die Schmutzablässe sind in DN 75.

http://www.eps-koi.de/de/teichfilter-mittelvortex.pl

Diese Fittinge mußt du gesondert bestellen und mit Tangit einkleben.

Gruß Armin


----------



## leanna4444 (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Anschluß/Inbetriebnahme eines EPS-Center-Vortex C80*

Habe mal geschaut, welche Reduktionen dabei waren, der Einlauf hat 110. Dann sind dabei 160, 160 auf 110, 110 auf 50, 50 auf 40 und dann noch 40 X 43 für den Schlauch (ist wohl das mit 1 1/4 Zoll). Da der Einlauf ja 110 hat bekomme ich die Reduktionen mit jeweils auch 110 ja weder drüber noch in das Stück des Einlaufes. Haben alles mögliche probiert. Aber geht so nicht ineinanderstecken, daß es paßt.
Wenn ich das Stück 160 auf 110 dranstecke, paßt der Rest nicht mehr rein, da es ja die gleichen Maße sind. 
Hoffe, es ist zu verstehen, was ich meine.

Danke schonmal!!


----------



## sigfra (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Anschluß/Inbetriebnahme eines EPS-Center-Vortex C80*

Hallo...

ist es so einer ? ... 

Schwerktaft oder gepumpt ?


----------



## sigfra (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Anschluß/Inbetriebnahme eines EPS-Center-Vortex C80*

Hallo...

ich nochmal...

wenns der gleiche Filter ist, dann kann ich dir ja mal Aufnahmen von den Anschlüssen schicken...

meiner ist halt Schwerkraft...


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Anschluß/Inbetriebnahme eines EPS-Center-Vortex C80*

Hallo Anna,

was hast du denn für ein System? Schwerkraft oder gepumpt?
Dies zu wissen würde 50 % der Antworten ersparen.  

... Und wie gesagt, Fotos wären nicht schlecht ...

edit: Upps, Namensvetter war schneller ...


----------



## leanna4444 (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Anschluß/Inbetriebnahme eines EPS-Center-Vortex C80*

Ist gepumpt...

Warte noch auf Bruder (der muß mir mal mit den Fotos helfen )


----------



## leanna4444 (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Anschluß/Inbetriebnahme eines EPS-Center-Vortex C80*



			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo...
> 
> ich nochmal...
> 
> ...



Das wäre super mit den Bildern.... falls das nicht so ein Unterschied ist mit den Anschlüssen, da meiner gepumpt ist.


----------



## leanna4444 (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Anschluß/Inbetriebnahme eines EPS-Center-Vortex C80*



			
				sigfra schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo...
> 
> ist es so einer ? ...
> 
> Schwerktaft oder gepumpt ?




Das könnte so einer sein, so wie es auf dem Bild aussieht. Auf jeden Fall ist der ahnlich. Wo genau macht man abgesehen da davon die Sauerstoffsteine rein. Habe 6 Stück. (Bin ich froh, wenn der Filter dann in Betrieb ist)


----------



## leanna4444 (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Anschluß/Inbetriebnahme eines EPS-Center-Vortex C80*

So hier das Bild des Filters. In der Mitte ist der Siebfilter noch nicht drin.

 
Quelle: koi-siegen.de


----------

